# Super Clyde PIKE Settings ?



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey guys, Super Clyde here @ 290#. New bike on the way with a 150mm Pike RCT3 (solo air) and just looking to see if anyone has any recommended settings they use. (number of tokens, pressures etc.) I understand that everyone's settings will be different, just looking for some ideas and if I need to order more tokens (comes with two). I ride a lot of single track, rocks, roots, and some small drops. Thanks in advance.


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

You didn't mention what wheel size, but shouldn't matter too much. I'm a bit heavier than you (315) and my suggestion is to just play around with the tokens and see what works for you. I have 3 Pikes, 26" (160mm), 27.5" (160mm) and 29" (140mm). I was running them all with 2 tokens at around 105-110psi, but have since gone down to just one token in my 27.5. I'm about to do the same with the 29" one too. I wouldn't bother with buying more tokens until you've tried using the two they come with. Just experiment a little and see what you like.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Guess that would help. 2015 Tallboy ltc 29er.


----------



## zongman (Jul 28, 2014)

you can put a maximum of four (4) tokens in that fork fyi


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

6'6" 240lbs here on 29" 140mm Pike and big tubeless 29x2.5 Minion DHF up front.

1 token (had 2 from the factory), 85psi, 8 clicks of LSC, and 5 clicks from full fast rebound


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Alias530 said:


> 6'6" 240lbs here on 29" 140mm Pike and big tubeless 29x2.5 Minion DHF up front.
> 
> 1 token (had 2 from the factory), 85psi, 8 clicks of LSC, and 5 clicks from full fast rebound


What difference did you notice by removing the one token? More of a linear spring rate versus progressive? I'm pretty close in size to you so anything you have to offer is appreciated!


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes, linear. The recommended pressure for my weight (100psi if I remember right) with 2 tokens left me never using more than 75% of the travel. I like it plush so I took a token out and removed 15psi.

It still takes a tooth-rattling HARD hit to get beyond 90% travel used but any less pressure and it bobs too much at the top of the travel. If you go off big drops/jumps you probably want more pressure than me or maybe even another token. I get a couple feet of air but that's it. It's mostly sudden rocks or RAPID change of direction that uses my travel up.


----------



## jkirkpatri (Sep 16, 2008)

Excellent. Thanks for the info. That's the reason I had my Fox PUSH'd - to get a more linear spring rate. Guess I'll take out one of the tokens from my Pike when it arrives as my starting point. Thanks again!


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Any time. If you ride pretty aggressively you might start at 100psi and go down from there. I brought my pump with me on my first ride and adjusted it a few times on the first ride and haven't looked back since. Such a major upgrade over the Revelation 140mm the Pike replaced.


----------



## BigRa (Jan 15, 2015)

Just a quick one if you're pike is a RCT3 you won't need any tokens as the travel adjust pikes don't have and can't take the tokens. Only the solo air non travel adjust pikes take the tokens.
Don't waste your money on tokens like I did :-(


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

BigRa said:


> Just a quick one if you're pike is a RCT3 you won't need any tokens as the travel adjust pikes don't have and can't take the tokens. Only the solo air non travel adjust pikes take the tokens.
> Don't waste your money on tokens like I did :-(


I don't know what the "T" in RCT3 is but it isn't necessarily "travel" like normal. It's just the dual position forks that can't take tokens. I have an RCT3 fork (single position) and it takes tokens.


----------



## BigRa (Jan 15, 2015)

I stand corrected, well what do you know I always thought the "T" stood for travel.... I'm thinking it might stand for "trail" now as in trail adjust. which would make the T3 in the RCT3 acronym = 3 position "tail adjust" e.g open , pedal , locked which i think sounds right maybe. Cheers for enlightening me Alias it's always a good day when you learn something new.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Alias530 said:


> 6'6" 240lbs here on 29" 140mm Pike and big tubeless 29x2.5 Minion DHF up front.
> 
> 1 token (had 2 from the factory), 85psi, 8 clicks of LSC, and 5 clicks from full fast rebound


Just for another data point, I have a new bike since this post with a 130mm Pike and I'm now running 100psi and 1 token and there's just one trail I bottom it out on. On less aggressive trails I usually have 10-15mm or so of travel left over by the end of the ride. I leave the pressure the same all the time but I may put more air in the next time I go to the more technical trail I bottomed out a few times last time.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

235lb rider and I prefer a fork that doesn't dive and rides high in its travel, so I am running two tokens and 115psi w/ almost zero lsc. lsr is right in the middle/ maybe a few clicks towards open.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Doesn't LSC help prevent dive? Your post confuses my understanding of LSC haha


----------



## zongman (Jul 28, 2014)

Alias530 said:


> Doesn't LSC help prevent dive? Your post confuses my understanding of LSC haha


i was under the impression that it helped with pedal bob, at least thats how i feel it works when i turn it all the way up.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

It was my understanding LSC helped with slower hits (pedaling, braking, etc). HSC would be hitting a rock, going off a drop, etc.


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

While 'only' 235lb, more with gear (3L H20, IFAK, tools, spares), I'm running that exact same fork. I happen to want more mid-range cush out of it, so I run three tokens (looking to maybe nudge down to 2.5) at 78psi on the air spring, and typically run wit it two clicks from wide open on LSC with the rebound one click towards fast from center. I run 25% seated, 30% standing sag with that setup, but it pedals just fine for my intent, and the times I've used 95% of the travel this fork has unquestionably bailed me out from wadding myself up. I've lost some linearity mid-stroke with this particular setup, but as I tend to ride a bit off the back of the bike I really wanted the ability to load the front in corners without losing that Pike chunk-gobbling capability when I'm off the back and prepping for ongoing rocky/chunky/ledgy sections going downhill.

LSC basically limits travel use under any relatively slow acting force - gradual braking, sag, and pedaling it limits how much travel gets used up by adding damping resistance on top of air spring rebound pressure to keep that suspension part at a lower amount of travel under those low speed loads - so pedaling it'll stay higher up and reduce how much travel gets used on the weight-added moments of pedaling (the downward part of pedal bob, which means less upward range as well). Quick-snappy type braking a fork will still dive a bit even with LSC, because it's actually a big weight shift that is functionally analogous to hitting a bump or rock (suddenly adding 70lb or so more load in half a second), so even with LSC dialed up a lot forks will still seem dive-y if you're testing on pavement and just snatching at brakes (especially with broken in Shimano stoppers), but in practice on the trail that's actually the desired characteristic or else you'll find yourself floating over braking bumps on the front end and getting less traction if you tune to completely dial that out.
I really actually prefer the RC Pike for this reason - I'm not at all unhappy with its climbing behavior even wide open (although expectations are pretty low on a bike with a 67° head tube angle), and it straight up rails when ran hard downhill. I really do want the adjustability on wide open mode, and the Trail setting to me is of minimal value - I can always nudge on two clicks of LSC and the fork immediately quiets pedal bob for my applications brilliantly. Sure it still undulated a bit if I stand and hammer, but with a refined Horst type rear that behavior lines up perfectly with what the rest of the bike is doing, and to be completely honest I'd rather have an active suspension climbing up bumpy singletrack on this bike than have a hyper-efficient setup that requires extra rider input to manage small obstacles.

Disclaimer: my setup is probably a bit odd - I'd heed the advice of those saying to start at around 105-100psi and one or two tokens, then bracket in the setup over time. I'm still amazed at how little air spring pressure I'm running, but the fork does what I want it to, has the torsional rigidity to keep the front tire planted despite my rock garden antics, and actually was a weight savings from my previous Fox32.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey M320, so what settings did you end up with? 

Here are my settings, seem to work well for me.

Pike: 20% Sag, 1 Token
Compression 7 clicks in from full Open 
Rebound 5 clicks from full Fast


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

MhzMonster said:


> Hey M320, so what settings did you end up with?
> 
> Here are my settings, seem to work well for me.
> 
> ...


Well after a few weeks of adjusting and with no luck using full travel. I decided to go ahead and remove a token yesterday and try it with only one token..... Only to find out there was three tokens in my fork not two. So with that being said I pulled out the third token and I started over yesterday with two tokens. Im at 95psi. With 7 clicks of rebound and still not using full travel (I'm 280# with gear). So im going to ride again after work at 90psi and see where that leaves me before i take out another token.


----------



## ivanho (Dec 16, 2008)

Has anyone tried homemade tokens? $20 is a lot for a piece of round plastic.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

ivanho said:


> Has anyone tried homemade tokens? $20 is a lot for a piece of round plastic.


How many tokens do you need? I think mine came with 2 in the fork and one to spare. Couldn't imagine needing more than 3...

That said, I wouldn't try to home make that. You'll probably spend more time than $20 is worth (I wouldn't spend more than 15-30 mins to save $20) and you chance damaging your nearly $1k fork.


----------



## ivanho (Dec 16, 2008)

Alias530 said:


> How many tokens do you need? I think mine came with 2 in the fork and one to spare. Couldn't imagine needing more than 3...
> 
> That said, I wouldn't try to home make that. You'll probably spend more time than $20 is worth (I wouldn't spend more than 15-30 mins to save $20) and you chance damaging your nearly $1k fork.


Bought mine used and it has no tokens in it. I can cut a 1" hole in a piece of pineboard and use the


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

It shouldn't be allowed to flop around in there though. If it were to somehow get lodged sideways, it could cause a crash or damage to your fork. You have an expensive piece of equipment, don't ghetto rig it 

I have a few extras... if you pay shipping I'll give you one or two for free


----------



## ivanho (Dec 16, 2008)

Sure! could you send me 2? HOw do you private message on this website?


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

ivanho said:


> Sure! could you send me 2? HOw do you private message on this website?


Click my name then "private message"

When I reply it'll show up towards the top under "notifications" next to your name

What's your zip code? I can tell you what shipping will cost if you give me that


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

I know this is an old thread, but is there any advantage to the dual air vs. single for a clyde?

The only thing that intrigues me is the 30mm drop in travel on the dual air. My front lifts off the ground on steeper climbs and is quite nerve racking and I'm wonder if that would solve that while having the same ride as my single air Pike?


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

You don't want dual air. Tuning the solo air is the right direction - for me that consisted of servicing the lower and upgrading seals, and installing the Vorsprung Luftkappe. Performance has been great.

I'd still be inclined to say that the front picking up in climbs is strictly a fork issue - that's a bike fit/geometry/riding position conspiring to make it worse, although a good fork tune that you feel comfortable being centered on while climbing is still absolutely worth it.


----------



## BigART (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks. “Vorsprung Luftkappe”?


----------

